

Squarespace Logo - AshFurrow
http://blog.squarespace.com/blog/introducing-squarespace-logo

======
johnatwork
This is a pretty simplistic tool, but it shows how easy things could become. I
don't think it undermines the truly talented designers nor will it take any
business away from them.

The ones that should worry are the ones submitting to 99designs contests.

